# Browsergame: BlackSun



## Batze (22. Januar 2019)

Nur mal die Anfrage ob das hier jemand spielt? 
Ist ein Browser Game in der Art wie OGame. Allerdings und das muss ganz klar Hervorgehoben werden, es gibt keine Ingame Käufe, also keine Vorteile oder irgendwelche Monetarisierungen. Alles ist Free, in der Art wie damals GalaxyWars, was wohl nur ganz alte Hasen hier kennen dürften (eines der ersten (und auch besten)Browser Games dieser Art überhaupt). Ich spiele es schon eine ganze Weile und seit einiger Zeit ist die neue Saison raus und ich wollte mal anfragen ob es von euch jemand kennt und auch spielt, eventuell wegen einer Clan Bildung, oder einfach nur zum Austausch, fals jemand lust hat auf ein Browsergame ohne den üblichen Monetarisierungs Schnickschnack.
Hier kurz Link dazu, zur Runde 7. KLICK.


----------



## Wubaron (22. Januar 2019)

Lastet dich Star Wars GoH nicht aus?


----------



## Batze (22. Januar 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Lastet dich Star Wars GoH nicht aus?



Sind doch beides nur kleine Klick Spielchen wo man nicht wirklich Aufmerksamkeit braucht.
Und SW GoH habe ich die Tages Sachen in <>30 Minuten durch. Das mach ich meist auf der Arbeit aus Langeweile in der Pause. Da muss ich/und auch du erstmal  85 werden, dann wird es erst wieder spannender, jetzt ist nur ein abklicken, wie du selbst weißt.


----------

